# any nervous people in Colorado?



## morganism (Oct 2, 2014)

I Just recently moved to Colorado from Tennessee, and don't know anyone here... I'm really loving Colorado so far, but not having any friends sucks, and i'd really like to meet some people


----------



## HenDoggy (Jul 26, 2014)

i'm from denver, colorado lol


----------



## morganism (Oct 2, 2014)

awesome lol , good to know there are other shy/nervous people nearby, and I live in Aurora, so really close to denver lol


----------



## Ladyyybug (Oct 7, 2014)

Hi! I live in Aurora also  Glad you are liking Colorado, it is beautiful here! I am super shy too, I've lived her my whole life and still have no "friends", so I feel ya.


----------

